# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Drilled Holes in New Shed Roof

## Sacred Cow

I am helping out one of my sons.  The roof of his shed was damaged beyond repair when someone walked on it and then fell on it.  We purchased a new roof kit with a match as close as we could get.  Unfortunately the new roof sheeting was pre-drilled and the holes to facilitate fastening to the walls are not in the correct location.   
The roofing is Zincalume.  We could pop rivet the holes and use silicone over them but is there a more elegant way of hiding the holes and ensuring they are watertight?  The holes are about 3 mm in diameter. 
Thanks
Glenn

----------


## Kingers

No idea but coloured silicon or coloured rivets? That's what I'd probably do myself

----------

